# Pulled Pork



## Jeani Sue (May 23, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to cook "pulled Pork" on the grill? or smoker? for how long? Is the Boston BUtt the best to use? I am having a big family reunion in July in IA. I have baked it in my oven before and it turned out wonderful. Slow and at a low temp. but never outside on the grill? any one out there can help me? thanks!


----------



## Barb L. (May 23, 2007)

Have you tried looking in the pork section here ? go to pork -( search )(on blue bar) and put in pulled pork - many good and helpful posts.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 23, 2007)

Jeani Sue...

The short answers are: Yes the Boston butt is the piece of meat to use.
The process is basically the same as in the oven ie. Low temp, 225 optimum and a long time until an interal temp. of 195*-205* is reached. Use indirect heat in the grill/smoker and use very little smoke. It does not take as much as you might think...So I am sure you will have follow-up questions and someone will answer them for you.

Enjoy...

ps..Ya better cook two!!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2007)

The principle is the same.  The sane low temperatures for the same long periods of time.  The difference is that with a grill you can add smoke more easily through the use of wood chips or chunks.  But it's harder to maintain a constant temperature, especially with charcoal.

I've only done it in the oven as I cannot get my gas grill temps low enough.


----------



## StirBlue (May 23, 2007)

This guy will know.  I love watching him on TV.

*Barbecue* University®


----------



## Katie H (May 23, 2007)

I have no experience with an outside smoker, but I've been very, very successful duplicating our own western Kentucky smoked barbecue with our stovetop smoker.

And, yes, as others have said, Boston butt is the cut to use.  Hope you have great success.


----------



## AllenOK (May 24, 2007)

I season pork butt with a dry rub the night before smoking.  The day I smoke, usually around 8:30 am or so, I'll start a fire in my smoker with one charcoal chimney full of charcoal.  Once that's going, I'll spread the hot coals out evenly on the fire grate of my side box for my grill.  I then add a couple LOGS, usually one of hickory, and the other either oak or pecan.  I'll close up my side box, leave the damper full open, and place the pork into the smoking chamber of my grill.  I make sure to put a dip pan in the fire grate of the smoking chamber to catch the grease.  Once the temperature on the lid thermometer hits 225 degrees F, I'll close down the damper until it's almost shut, leaving the exhaust wide open.  I'll add more fuel when the temp starts dropping, usually 45 - 60 minutes later.  At that time, I'll also baste the pork with apple juice from a spray mister.

I'll smoke the pork for about 5 hours. After that time, I'll remove the pork from my grill, wrap it in plastic wrap, then in foil, and place it in a preheated 250 degree oven and bake it for another 4 hours.  The meat is falling apart-tender, and bone just pulls straight out.

BTW, with 5 kids, and my other half, I usually have to cook at least two pork butts to feed everyone, and have enough for some leftovers.

Also, you can check out my post on this page, about my SFB for my grill.  I've got some pics of it as I go through the cooking process for some ribs.


----------

